# Bess's first groom at nearly 8 months!



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I took Bess to the groomers today for a wash and fluff, light trim and tummy clip (for ease of cleaning). The process took an hour and a half and she was very good.

I do actually prefer her long and shaggy but really want to avoid mats, so I'll try and keep her longish, and groom regularly myself.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Sue she looks so soft .. I could snuggle up with Bess, and of course I wouldn't leave Maisie out .. one each side  : )


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww bless Bess they've done a lovely job with her! xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, bess is gorgeous! Reminds me of my lola, just a different colour!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

They have done a wonderful job, you would want to be happy with that trim. It's not too short and she still looks 'oodle' fluffy. She can really pose for the camera too I noticed!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks so velvety....like she could snuggle all night...very cute


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A very beautiful lady


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely done a good job there Sue...not too short so still very much a poo...
I can't believe how much Bess has grown since VW..she is lovely.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's stunning! Bess has more white in her tuxedo than Max, but there is definitely a similarity between them  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Definitely done a good job there Sue...not too short so still very much a poo...
> I can't believe how much Bess has grown since VW..she is lovely.


Thanks Colin. Yes she has grown ... just over 10kg now (and little Maisie is just over 5kg!). 



Sarette said:


> She's stunning! Bess has more white in her tuxedo than Max, but there is definitely a similarity between them  xx


Thanks Sarah. Yes I can see the similarity between them too ... would be nice to see them together to compare. I'm getting used to seeing her new cut now, still reasonably long and very velvety!


----------

